# Walk To Cure - NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi guys - my walk to cure is NEXT week and I've just realised how poor my fundraising efforts have been so its time for me to step up a gear!

If you follow me on facebook/blog/twitter you'll start noticing that ALL my posts will be about this!

So far I've only raised a measly ?45  I have a week to hit my ?300 target!

If anyone fancies sponsering me to do this then I have a justgiving page at www.justgiving.com/SamMorris. Every little helps so if you can dig into your pockets then that would be fab!

Also, does anyone have any ideas on ways I can raise money in the next week?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2010)

Make sure you pester all your work colleagues Sam! I found that some people are really happy to give a few pounds, no matter how many times you ask, whereas some others refuse - but don't get disheartened. There are so many requests to donate around these days, is ther any way you can make yours different? Anything you might be able to do for someone, or perhaps offer a prize of some sort? Tez won a poem off me one year!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Make sure you pester all your work colleagues Sam! I found that some people are really happy to give a few pounds, no matter how many times you ask, whereas some others refuse - but don't get disheartened. There are so many requests to donate around these days, is ther any way you can make yours different? Anything you might be able to do for someone, or perhaps offer a prize of some sort? Tez won a poem off me one year!



Hmmm, well I can't draw...or write poems...or sing. But I can bake cakes. I might offer that at work. I might take the donations envelope with me to work next week, shake it around at people, send mass emails. But dyu what has upset me? I've spent ages pestering my family and they are all refusing  

I suppose waving an envelope under peoples noses will help. I'll have words with my manager on monday whilst waving the envelope under her nose. 

There has been a mass message on facebook too. I think everyone may have gotten it XD

p.s. THANK YOU NORTHEY  *buys you a pint*


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Hmmm, well I can't draw...or write poems...or sing. But I can bake cakes. I might offer that at work. I might take the donations envelope with me to work next week, shake it around at people, send mass emails. But dyu what has upset me? I've spent ages pestering my family and they are all refusing
> 
> I suppose waving an envelope under peoples noses will help. I'll have words with my manager on monday whilst waving the envelope under her nose.
> 
> ...



Cakes are good Sam! We used to raise money for Children in Need with a cake sale - people will usually cough up rather than get shop bought when at work. Perhaps make a cake with green colouring or something and say it's what diabetics have to eat? I once made some courgette muffins and a beetroot chocolate cake! 

p.s. my family tend not to sponsor me too.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 17, 2010)

I actually think i will bake a load of cakes and take them in and charge through the roof for them haaaaaahahaha. Nah I'm kidding. I'm sure all cakes will be greatfully recieved. I'll drop an email to our HR department on monday and see if there's anything they can do to help.

I'm sure I can keep on raising even after the walk is done right?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I actually think i will bake a load of cakes and take them in and charge through the roof for them haaaaaahahaha. Nah I'm kidding. I'm sure all cakes will be greatfully recieved. I'll drop an email to our HR department on monday and see if there's anything they can do to help.
> 
> I'm sure I can keep on raising even after the walk is done right?



Certainly, you can choose to keep your JG page open for as long as you wish afterwards - some people want you to prove you've done it before paying up! When I broke my leg in the Stockholm Marathon one person wouldn't pay when I got back because I hadn't finished it! I BROKE MY LEG!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Certainly, you can choose to keep your JG page open for as long as you wish afterwards - some people want you to prove you've done it before paying up! When I broke my leg in the Stockholm Marathon one person wouldn't pay when I got back because I hadn't finished it! I BROKE MY LEG!!!!



OMG no way? What a stingy...*insert nasty word of choice here*.

I think I'll do that! Keep it open and keep on raising. What an ace idea!


----------



## katie (Sep 18, 2010)

sam and northe, your family are mean 

Goodluck with it Sam x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 18, 2010)

hit ?60

Matt says if i hit ?100 he will come with me. HELP ME HIT ?100 GUYS! I don't wanna do this thingy on my own D: lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow Sam!


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2010)

All the best for tomorrow Sam.

p.s i see you hit over ?100 as well so hope matt stuck to what he said and goes with you hun xx


----------

